# Ruck Clunn Wins St John's River Elite. Oldest Angler To Win Elite Event!



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Back in March, Rick Clunn became the oldest man ever to win a Bassmaster Elite tourney by winning on the St John's River in Florida last month. He is 70 years old.
His 20 bass total for the four day event was 87 pounds, 15 oz, including a 31 pound 7 oz sack on Saturday. Way to go old timer!
When it comes to the best bass pro ever, Clunn and Van Dam top the list. No one else is close to those boys..Yet!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

I cannot believe I miss-spelled Rick..lol


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Don't forget about Roland Martin. Its arguable that Rick was not quite in Martins league back in the early days. No doubt Rick is better these days. They both have impressive resumes and career's.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Yes, they do, Roland is a beast. But gotta give Rick the nod. He's won 4 Classics to Roland's 0.
Roland's won 9 Angler of the Year titles. Rick has just one, but has finished in the top ten in over 100 events.
Roland has 19 wins, Rick 17. It's the jinx on Classic titles that gives it to Rick, and in 2005, Rick edged out Roland 
For Greatest Angler Ever, and it was his lack of championships that cost him. Both are better than I will ever be..
Oh.. Let's not forget Van Dam. He may be better than both of them.
And my boy Hank Parker ain't bad either, or my other boy David Fritts..lol


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

NCbassattack said:


> Back in March, Rick Clunn became the oldest man ever to win a Bassmaster Elite tourney by winning on the St John's River in Florida last month. He is 70 years old.
> His 20 bass total for the four day event was 87 pounds, 15 oz, including a 31 pound 7 oz sack on Saturday. Way to go old timer!
> When it comes to the best bass pro ever, Clunn and Van Dam top the list. No one else is close to those boys..Yet!


I agree 100% with both at the top of the list but I really feel Rick is #1.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Don't get me wrong, winning the Classic is a feat for sure, but it's one tournament. Granted it's against the best of the best for that year, but it's still one tournament. 

IMO, angler of the year is more telling as to an anglers prowess. Of course as with any sport, one has to look at the era of the individuals being compared. Roland earned most of his Angler of the year titles in BASS's early years. Fields were smaller and competition wasn't what it is today. Rolands succes helped launch BASS and the bass tournament craze of today. But he wasn't fishing against as stiff a competition as today's anglers are. 

I'd give the nod to KVD simply because he has so many angler of the year titles in this era. 

Hard to compare the eras though. Back then fishing pressure wasnt what it is today. But back then they had flashers, if they had a depth finder at all. Now, fish are more pressured, but the equipment, especially sonar units are so much more sophisticated. 

No having a fancy sonar isn't going to catch the fish for you, but it sure makes it easier than the old boys had it years ago. lol 

Anyhow ........... you go Rick !!!


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

KVD vs. RC in a death match while each is in there prime? RC. Hands down.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

I'd lay outta work to watch that event!! Both are magic with a fishing rod.

This youngster here may be on his way..
http://www.ncangler.com/forums/threads/89033-Local-pond-Hawgs


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Really enjoyed this thread. Great points brought up about the difference in eras.


----------

